# holidays in Cyprus



## Casta Diva (Mar 18, 2009)

"The Guardian "on Saturday printed a letter saying that Cyprus was now one of the most expensive holiday destinations requiring a remortgaging in order to afford one (though rocket for salads was very cheap.) Comments please.

Casta Diva.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Casta Diva said:


> "The Guardian "on Saturday printed a letter saying that Cyprus was now one of the most expensive holiday destinations requiring a remortgaging in order to afford one (though rocket for salads was very cheap.) Comments please.
> 
> Casta Diva.


We have been to cyprus several times and yes it is dearer now they have the euro and not the cypriot pound. However we have just come back from ibiza and that was no cheaper.I think where ever you go now prices are very much the same due to the strength of the pound.
Don't let this put you off.Cyprus is a beautiful island and as lots to offer, at the end of the day you make it as expensive as you want it to be.

Donna


----------



## Casta Diva (Mar 18, 2009)

bert said:


> We have been to cyprus several times and yes it is dearer now they have the euro and not the cypriot pound. However we have just come back from ibiza and that was no cheaper.I think where ever you go now prices are very much the same due to the strength of the pound.
> Don't let this put you off.Cyprus is a beautiful island and as lots to offer, at the end of the day you make it as expensive as you want it to be.
> 
> Donna


Thanks Donna and of course you are quite right but I think the correspondant was probably referring to hotels but I'm not sure. I think deep down that I am trying to link it to cost of living generally for the time when I emigrate there in a few years time when my pension will have to look after me!!

Casta Diva


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're on holiday and are eating out and drinking in the tourist resorts then I think the prices are generally very similar to what I used to spend in the UK if I was on a night out. 

If you live here, you would generally be buying your food in a local supermarket which i've found is cheaper than the uk.

You can find drinks for €2 even in Ayia Napa and two course meals from about €7 which I think is really cheap. If you spend time finding out where the cheapest places are then you'll be ok. 

as for the prices of the hotels, yes they are extortionate if you want a 4/5 star property. I work for a travel company and have booked someone for 2 weeks 5* all inclusive in the caribbean, for less than it would have cost them for 2 weeks 5* half board in cyprus. but there are bargains to be had in self catering properties and some of the smaller hotels are good value.


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Casta Diva said:


> Thanks Donna and of course you are quite right but I think the correspondant was probably referring to hotels but I'm not sure. I think deep down that I am trying to link it to cost of living generally for the time when I emigrate there in a few years time when my pension will have to look after me!!
> 
> Casta Diva



There are loads of cheap places to eat if you know where to look, I lived there for 2 years, and we took 8 people who came to see us to a place called 7 St George its a family run business and it was 9 euro each for as much as you can eat, the rule before you start to eat is please tell them when you are full, everyone absolutely loved it!!! very cheap night,

Also the Russian supermarket sells the biggest,Freshest and cheapest fruit and veg ever seen, Juicey Apples the size of footballs, and the waterfall in the middle with the turtles add's to the effect,

We would buy bags of potatoes for pennys and make chips and other meals during the week with the other fresh Veg aswel. There is also a guy near the harbour who sells beers and spirits from all over the world and he is very cheap, large bottle of southern comfort 8 euros a bottle, Lovely, and he sells nice rose wine that we enjoyed on the balcany of a evening, The only reason why I was lucky is I became friends with a old Cypriot gentleman who I was renting off while my apartment was being finished, and he took me to all the places were the Cypriots shop for diffrent things, and it is very cheap!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI joe we also love 7 st georges,(last time was there it was16 € with a pudding ,cant not have a pud!!.).Also use garden of eden, (not stalking you honest).
We have a 16 old who needs his uk junk now&then there is the uk discont shops to keep him happy.Like anywhere once you know where to go &shop around its ok.
try not to compare to tescos ect .the sun life style makes up for the odd moan here.
We are here because we want to be as long as i can pay for our needs day to day we are happy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Casta Diva said:


> Thanks Donna and of course you are quite right but I think the correspondant was probably referring to hotels but I'm not sure. I think deep down that I am trying to link it to cost of living generally for the time when I emigrate there in a few years time when my pension will have to look after me!!
> 
> Casta Diva


When you live here you very quickly get to know the bestpalces to shop and eat out at reasonable prices. The thing with holiday makers is that they tend to stick to the harbour area and yes it is expensive to eat out there. 
For anyone who wants variety when eating out and not always stick to the mezes and other local dishes Tomb of the kings road is much cheaper than the harbour. Raffles opposite the kings hotel does a very nice 3 course meal for 12.90euros for example. The service in there is excellent and the surroundings are very pleasant.
As for shopping if you shop around when you firstget here you will soon find the best places to shop. The Garden of Eden which has been mentioned before is very reasonable and you can get most things there. Their fruit and veg is excellent and their meat counter is very good value for money.
IMHO it is no more xpensive to live in Cyprus than the UK when you weigh everything up and the lifestyle is so much more relaxed. 

Veronica


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
I'm intrigued to know where 7 St. George is. Can you also tell me where Garden of Eden and the russian supermarket is please. 

Thanks
Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Hi,
> I'm intrigued to know where 7 St. George is. Can you also tell me where Garden of Eden and the russian supermarket is please.
> 
> Thanks
> Donna


If you go from the traffic lights near the Iasis hospital across the lights towards towards Geroskipou then turn left 7 St georgs is up that road onthat right.
For the garden of eden you need to go to the big church at the traffic lights after the Begonia lights, turn left at the corner where the church is and go up that road. The garden of eden is opposite the russian supermarket.


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> HI joe we also love 7 st georges,(last time was there it was16 € with a pudding ,cant not have a pud!!.).Also use garden of eden, (not stalking you honest).
> We have a 16 old who needs his uk junk now&then there is the uk discont shops to keep him happy.Like anywhere once you know where to go &shop around its ok.
> try not to compare to tescos ect .the sun life style makes up for the odd moan here.
> We are here because we want to be as long as i can pay for our needs day to day we are happy.




Cheers Yummymummy I'm back in Cyprus in August for a month, and I will certainly give garden of eden a bash, where is it? 

Cheers


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

joe1990 said:


> Cheers Yummymummy I'm back in Cyprus in August for a month, and I will certainly give garden of eden a bash, where is it?
> 
> Cheers




Ha!! I've just seen Veronica's directions? I know where it is now :clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> When you live here you very quickly get to know the bestpalces to shop and eat out at reasonable prices. The thing with holiday makers is that they tend to stick to the harbour area and yes it is expensive to eat out there.
> For anyone who wants variety when eating out and not always stick to the mezes and other local dishes Tomb of the kings road is much cheaper than the harbour. Raffles opposite the kings hotel does a very nice 3 course meal for 12.90euros for example. The service in there is excellent and the surroundings are very pleasant.
> As for shopping if you shop around when you firstget here you will soon find the best places to shop. The Garden of Eden which has been mentioned before is very reasonable and you can get most things there. Their fruit and veg is excellent and their meat counter is very good value for money.
> IMHO it is no more xpensive to live in Cyprus than the UK when you weigh everything up and the lifestyle is so much more relaxed.
> ...


Hi,
We had a weeks holiday on B/B on the Tomb of the Kings Rd end a couple of years ago and ate out at a different place every evening, we were very impressed with the cost and service compared to the harbour restaurants, as you say, Raffles was really good. That end of Paphos is like a resort of its own!

We are over next month so will try to have a look for the fruit and veg shops you mention.

I was reading last months 'Place in the Sun' mag and notice that a family from the UK have opened a deli shop in Paphos, called Olivers and are set to open another shortly.
Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> We had a weeks holiday on B/B on the Tomb of the Kings Rd end a couple of years ago and ate out at a different place every evening, we were very impressed with the cost and service compared to the harbour restaurants, as you say, Raffles was really good. That end of Paphos is like a resort of its own!
> 
> We are over next month so will try to have a look for the fruit and veg shops you mention.
> ...


Olivers is in Tala Village. On Stephanie road going up to the village.
I havnt heard that they are opening another.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Olivers is in Tala Village. On Stephanie road going up to the village.
> I havnt heard that they are opening another.



On re-reading the article, it appears they were going to open another deli, but because of the present situation have decided to hang fire.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> On re-reading the article, it appears they were going to open another deli, but because of the present situation have decided to hang fire.


Now would probably not be a good time for them to open another one anyway as there is a new deli opposite Papantonios in Chloraka and I would not be surprised if that has affected their trade as most people who live in Tala will shop at papas and some would be bound to pop into the new deli while they are there.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> Cheers Yummymummy I'm back in Cyprus in August for a month, and I will certainly give garden of eden a bash, where is it?
> 
> Cheers


Hi everybody from a rather damp UK. Sitting at my computer, with a very damp labrador retriever for company, looking out of the window its indeed a sorry sight with the rain bucketing down. Even the plants are saying 'Enough, enough!' 
I believe the original question was related to expensive holidays in Cyprus.
Having not long come back from mainland Greece and Skiathos we don't find Cyprus that more expensive. You just have to move away from the tourist hotspots. I'm very much into searching the internet now and its surprising what can be accomplished. Andi and I are back in November to see how things are developing in Polemi and I've managed to get tickets from a well known airline flying into Larnaca for £52 each return plus taxes. Lots of hotels to look at with again loads of discounted offers. Car hire for the week less than £100.
Ok it's November, but hey I bet the sun will shine!
Bye for now ~ just going out to wash the car.
Chris


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the directions.Now you've said where Garden of Eden is I have been in there and bought some lovely veg. etc.

Donna


----------

